# Saliva testing?



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum and was diagnosed with GD at the end of May after a month of being told I was fine by doctors and my rapid pulse was due to stress!! Anyway, my acupuncturist has ordered saliva testing for me since many of his patients have had helpful results from them (they can identify if something like gluten, for example, is blocking the adrenals from working properly.) I just received my kit in the mail and will send back my samples next week. I will also be testing for glucose, and certain hormones. Has anyone had saliva testing done, and if so, was it helpful for you?

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Well you can't diagnose Grave's with gluten. It must be blood tests combined with clinical symptoms that confirm Graves (though I do not display the required clinical symptoms, my blood tests highly suggest Grave's).

However, it could be other issues. Get the blood tests done. If the saliva test can measure the following fine:
These tests are highly recommended to sort things out.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics...bulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
~courtesy of Andros

Also you should have at the least an ultrasound to see if there is anything suspicious.


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

I think you misunderstood my post. I have already been diagnosed with GD. I was just wondering if anyone has had saliva tests which look into the root cause of the disease. For examples, I have read how people with thyroid issues have low amounts of cortisol which can impair adrenal function and cause exhaustion and immune disorders like GD. Apparently things like gluten can block the adrenal function in certain people. So I was wondering if anyone else has explored saliva testing to compliment current GD treatments?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't trust most MDs, egostistical, inaccurate and always too rushed to accurately diagnose anything. It is rare to be able to find a good one, haven't found one I'd rate above a C. 
That said, I would trust a non MD, except NPs, even less.

Be careful.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry if I misunderstood. However, the only information I've heard about dealing with GD (outside traditional medicine) is unconfirmed personal statements that offered no scientific support, so I am wary. I do know some people have had success reducing symptoms and such, but not curing the problem. Also, there is the question of is it the cause or the effect. Is GD caused by these issues or does it create them, where by treating them simply reduces symptoms and other issues.

I mean I see no harm in it really. If I had the money I would enjoy a myriad of tests to find out all sorts of things. I would be interested in hearing your results and how any changes to your diet/lifestyle affect your GD.


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a good point- do these issues cause graves or does graves cause these issues? Either way, if I find out that gluten is toxic to my system, or that my adrenals need more cortisol, there are dietary changes and supplements which can address them. I'll post what I learn which will be in a week or so.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I recently did the saliva testing. This was after extensive testing by a gastro doc who tested for Celiac (which came back negative) and I was told I didn't need to worry about gluten. I happened to see a naturopath who suggested the saliva testing that I had heard about and I jumped on it -- not for the gluten, but more for adrenals. Lo and behold, the gluten test came back and I was so close to being positive. I cut out gluten about a month ago and things have definitely improved. It's not a cure by any means, but it certainly has helped, and quickly. There is a big gray area between being positive for Celiac Disease and having no gluten sensitivity. I think the saliva testing is very cost-effective for what you can test (glucose, adrenals, gluten, DHEA, etc.) in one foul swoop. If I had only made myself do it last year it probably would have saved numerous co-pays to other doctors and trial-and-error with all sorts of medications and supplements. But everyone is right -- you do need to be careful and take everything that someone says with a grain of salt. Still, it was probably the best $120 I have spent in a long, long time. Go for it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JPGreco said:


> Well you can't diagnose Grave's with gluten. It must be blood tests combined with clinical symptoms that confirm Graves (though I do not display the required clinical symptoms, my blood tests highly suggest Grave's).
> 
> However, it could be other issues. Get the blood tests done. If the saliva test can measure the following fine:
> These tests are highly recommended to sort things out.
> ...


You have made my heart smile! You don't have to put my credit on there. How very nice of you to do so though.

"It takes a village"; if I post something that will help others, just use it. That goes for "all" of you!

We are on a mission!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slivola said:


> That's a good point- do these issues cause graves or does graves cause these issues? Either way, if I find out that gluten is toxic to my system, or that my adrenals need more cortisol, there are dietary changes and supplements which can address them. I'll post what I learn which will be in a week or so.


Sadly, the root cause is a genetic propensity. The autoimmune diseases which are pre-programmed raise their ugly heads in response to "triggers" such as stress, another type of illness, loss of a loved one or pet etc..

And there is the cascade effect. If one domino falls, so do the rest!

The above is my humble opinion based on a little bit of knowledge.


----------

